# Power Options - Anyone bought their "Blueprint"?



## Coach B (8 March 2010)

I have been getting spam from the guys at Power Options.

http://www.poweropt.com/

Just wondering if anyone has lashed out and bought their Blueprint stratgey e-zine?

Regards,

CB


----------



## mazzatelli (9 March 2010)

yeah I can't enough of their bs
I wish they had more seminars outlining win-win, long gamma, long theta combinations.

The key to trading options successfully is to get a good option strategy scanner which they clearly provide - what with the authentic patent and all

My favourite tip from them - irony is amusing
"Watch out for so called investment gurus, brokers, experts, and pundits who don't trade. If their advice was right all the time they would be out on their yacht right now. "


----------

